# Amazon Flex block



## Ale90 (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi, if anyone knows how to catch blocks please let me know!


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

You will get blocked if you use those services.


----------



## Riseandshine (Apr 9, 2018)

Anyone has a legit script, I want to buy it.

Pm me if you are offering service which is undetectable by Amazon!


----------



## methehero (Feb 4, 2017)

Good thing Amazon does not monitor this website.if they did....Whats to stop them for asking the same information as you and have that person send them the information. Once they have it, it will get you blocked. .


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

methehero said:


> Good thing Amazon does not monitor this website.if they did....Whats to stop them for asking the same information as you and have that person send them the information. Once they have it, it will get you blocked. .


They possibly might monitor this website. No one really knows


----------

